# Indiana Jones, G.R. Mix in Burgaw, NC Shelter!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Indiana Jones, G.R. Mix in Burgaw, NC Shelter!!!! 



Web link : 
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9963296


Indiana Jones 

Indiana Jones 
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Large 
From: Pender County Animal Control More About Indiana Jones 
My Contact InfoPender County Animal Control 
Burgaw, NC 

Phone: 910-259-1349 

Email adoption organization 



Pender County Animal Control 
Burgaw, NC 
910-259-1349 
n/a 



Golden RetrieverMix 
Size: Large 
Age: Young 
Sex: Male 
ID: 

Notes: Hello, readers! My name is Indiana Jones and I’m waiting to see what life has in store for me once I’ve been adopted by you! We can have great adventures, or we can snuggle on the couch and watch TV - as long as I’m with you, I’ll be happy! I’m a young, male Golden Retriever mix with a beautiful reddish-gold coat. I was found on the road with another male Retriever mix. He’s here waiting for a family, too. We’re very sweet and loveable, so hurry! 
*My Contact InfoPender County Animal Control 
Burgaw, NC 

Phone: 910-259-1349 

mailto:n/a?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Indiana Jones PFId#9963296 *


I am on so many forums I don't always get to check my private msgs.
so pls. e-mail me at: [email protected]!! Karen
Attached Images
[/B]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, what a handsome boy! Does Neuse (sp) rescue mixes or only purebreds? I have no idea. I hope someone can help him. Have you contacted ALL breed rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I contacted these rescues.

NORTH CAROLINA 

Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Territory Serviced: Southeastern coastal North Carolina (Counties of New Hanover, Brunswick, Pender and Onslow) 
Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
Territory Serviced: Charlotte, NC and surrounding areas 
Neuse River Golden Retriever Club/Rescue
Territory Serviced: Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill and eastern North Carolina to the coast 
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Territory Serviced: North Central North Carolina


----------

